# †يســـــــــــــــوع†



## candy shop (9 فبراير 2008)

يسوع يشبع كل نفس جائعة
يسوع يروي كل نفس ظامئة
يسوع يُبرئ كل نفس محطمة
يسوع يشفي كل نفس مريضة
يسوع يُفرِح كل نفس كئيبة
يسوع يرثي كل نفس ضعيفة
يسوع يعزّي كل نفس متألمة
يسوع يترأف بكل نفس متضايقة
يسوع يردّ كل نفس تائهة
يسوع يغني كل نفس مفتقرة
يسوع يطمئن كل نفس خائفة
يسوع يبهج كل نفس عابسة
يسوع يكفكف كل نفس دامعة
يسوع يرفع كل نفس ساقطة
يسوع أمل كل نفس يائسة
يسوع ينجح كل نفس فاشلة
يسوع يُريح كل نفس متعبة
يسوع يطهّر كل نفس منجسّة
يسوع يقدس كل نفس متدنسّة
يسوع يبرر كل نفس فاجرة
يسوع يغفر كل نفس آثمة
يسوع ينير كل نفس مظلمة
يسوع يحرر كل نفس مقيدة
يسوع يقبل كل نفس تائبة
يسوع يحي كل نفس مائتة
يسوع يقيم كل نفس منكسرة
يسوع يصالح كل نفس متعدية
يسوع يستجيب كل نفس صارخة
يسوع يخلص كل نفس هالكة
يسوع يبارك كل نفس طالبة

يسوع-يسوع- يسوع الله الظاهر في الجسد الكل في الكل . لقد وجدني يسوع ولم أجد أحلى من حبيبي يسوع الذي أحبني وأنقذني من الهلاك الأبدي. له كل المجد آمين

.+++منقول+++​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*

زوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب 
ربنا يباركك على هذة الصلوات


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*

امين امين 
شكرا ليك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى


----------



## فادية (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*

تسلم ايديك عزيزتي  عالموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> زوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب
> ربنا يباركك على هذة الصلوات




شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> امين امين
> شكرا ليك
> صلوا من اجل ضعفى




شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*



فادية قال:


> تسلم ايديك عزيزتي  عالموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك​



ميرسى اوى يا فاديه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sandy20 (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*

yaso3 y6m2n kwel nfs  52fa amen ya rab


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*



sandy20 قال:


> yaso3 y6m2n kwel nfs  52fa amen ya rab



thank you very much​


----------



## rosemary84 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*

كلمات رقيقة جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: †يســـــــــــــــوع†*



rosemary84 قال:


> كلمات رقيقة جدا ربنا يباركك




ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يبارك​


----------

